# 16 questions to John Cotton and his Rejoynder



## Amazing Grace (Dec 8, 2007)

Does anyone have or know where I can find a full copy of this controversy? I have read bits a nd pices and find Cotton overwhelmingly scriptural in this debate....


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 8, 2007)

You can read John Cotton, _Sixteene Questions of Necessary and Serious Consquence_; The Elders' Reply; and Mr. Cotton's Rejoynder in _The Antinomian Controversy, 1636-1638: A Documentary History_ by David D. Hall which is available online for limited preview here.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 8, 2007)

There appear to be two editions with the latter not containing the short introductory paragraphs from the elders and Cotton to each other. I did not find either free and in the clear online. They are both in Early English Books Online if you have access to a university that has online access to that service.
Sixteene Questions of Serious and Necessary Consequence, propounded unto Mr. John Cotton of Boston, together with his Answers to each question. London, 1644. [2] 14.
Several Questions of Serious and Necessary Consequences, propounded by the Teaching Elders, unto Mr. John Cotton, of Boston, with his Answers. London, 1647. [2] 10.
One of the longest answers (taking up 5 1/2 pages of the 14 page tract) is to the thirteenth question:
_Whether evidencing Justification by Sanctification be a building my Justification on my Sanctification: or a going on in a Covenant of Works._


----------



## Amazing Grace (Dec 8, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> You can read John Cotton, _Sixteene Questions of Necessary and Serious Consquence_; The Elders' Reply; and Mr. Cotton's Rejoynder in _The Antinomian Controversy, 1636-1638: A Documentary History_ by David D. Hall which is available online for limited preview here.



Andrew, this I have read, but it is very limited. In fact, the questions are there, but the answer to only question 9 I believe is shown. Does the book itself have it complete?


----------



## Amazing Grace (Dec 8, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> There appear to be two editions with the latter not containing the short introductory paragraphs from the elders and Cotton to each other. I did not find either free and in the clear online. They are both in Early English Books Online if you have access to a university that has online access to that service.
> Sixteene Questions of Serious and Necessary Consequence, propounded unto Mr. John Cotton of Boston, together with his Answers to each question. London, 1644. [2] 14.
> Several Questions of Serious and Necessary Consequences, propounded by the Teaching Elders, unto Mr. John Cotton, of Boston, with his Answers. London, 1647. [2] 10.
> One of the longest answers (taking up 5 1/2 pages of the 14 page tract) is to the thirteenth question:
> _Whether evidencing Justification by Sanctification be a building my Justification on my Sanctification: or a going on in a Covenant of Works._



Chris, how do I find a university that has access to these? I am not familiar with how to approach this. And what does this signify "[2] 14" is that like a ISBN number?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 8, 2007)

Amazing Grace said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > You can read John Cotton, _Sixteene Questions of Necessary and Serious Consquence_; The Elders' Reply; and Mr. Cotton's Rejoynder in _The Antinomian Controversy, 1636-1638: A Documentary History_ by David D. Hall which is available online for limited preview here.
> ...



Yes; I believe so.


----------



## ADKing (Dec 8, 2007)

Amazing Grace said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > You can read John Cotton, _Sixteene Questions of Necessary and Serious Consquence_; The Elders' Reply; and Mr. Cotton's Rejoynder in _The Antinomian Controversy, 1636-1638: A Documentary History_ by David D. Hall which is available online for limited preview here.
> ...



Yes, the book has it complete. It is not very expensive and may be easier to order than hunting down and going to a university with EEBO.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 8, 2007)

Those are the page lengths. The first edition has two pages containing the introductory exchanges between the elders and Cotton. The actually biliographical numbers are, for the 1644, Wing S3928, and for the 1647, Wing C6455. As it is very short I would be happy to grab the PDF images for you but your own use only; i.e. you cannot post the files online for others given the restrictions of EEBO. You can use them for your own reading or even transcribe it and put it online, but the images are under license restriction.


----------



## Amazing Grace (Dec 8, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Those are the page lengths. The first edition has two pages containing the introductory exchanges between the elders and Cotton. The actually biliographical numbers are, for the 1644, Wing S3928, and for the 1647, Wing C6455. As it is very short I would be happy to grab the PDF images for you but your own use only; i.e. you cannot post the files online for others given the restrictions of EEBO. You can use them for your own reading or even transcribe it and put it online, but the images are under license restriction.



Chris, copywrite regulations are foreign to me. Instruct me on how attain these PDF images from you. WOuld you email them to me or send me the link here?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 8, 2007)

I will be happy to send you a link to download the images from my server once I grab them, but, you simply have to agree to the stipulations I just noted (your use only; not posting the files anywhere else, etc).


----------



## Amazing Grace (Dec 8, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> I will be happy to send you a link to download the images from my server once I grab them, but, you simply have to agree to the stipulations I just noted (your use only; not posting the files anywhere else, etc).




I agree. I will print them off and destroy the link once I have them. What do the images contain? The whole discourse?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 8, 2007)

The link will be a download of an exe file containing the facsimile of the 1644 edition of Sixteen Questions. I will PM you the link. It sounds like though that the book Adam described would be worth getting if you are interested in more of the original documents; might be easier to read too; but this way at least you can read the questions today.


----------

